# Looking for Info on Komatsu PC40-3 Mini X



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Any one know anything about these machines? There is one coming up on a auction and just wondering if its worth looking at? The goods? The bads? just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

komatsu's compact equipment divisoin went tits up did it not?
how are parts and service gonna be would be my main concern... I was never really impressed with anything komatsu that i've ran JMO


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a PC35 and love it.

Komatsu still makes and sells compact/mini excavators, and Compact wheel loaders. Its the Skid steers and CTLs that they aren't making anymore.

J.


----------

